# Jio 4G



## Rajat_Biswal (Jun 15, 2016)

Jio 4G speed is super amazing. This is the speed I got using Jio.
*forum.digit.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=16322&d=1466011379

 
4 to 7MB/s or as average speed of 5MB/s 

To get Jio SIM
Contact Reliance Jio employee, anyone selling LYF smartphone at you local place or register on jio.com
Then you have to buy any LYF smartphone. But I'll say buy those costs Rs6500, Rs6899 as these phones are not that great.
You will get Unlimited 4G data, call, message, Live TV for 3 months.

For rural areas this is great thing as I was paying around Rs750 to Rs900 for BSNL broadband & was getting 60KB/s download speed. BSNL broadband goes down many times a month. And one can't do anything about it much.

Jio SIM with this offer of Unlimited 4G for 3 months can be used on LYF phone only. Not working on other phones.
SIM will work with other phones after 3 months offer is passed.

Reliance Jio downtime within one month I used is 5 to 10 mins for once. I haven't seen any other downtime yet.
With BSNL at least there would have been many long down times.

Jio haven't released any tariffs yet as they are now in testing phase. I think they will release soon in 2 or 3 months or maximum December of this year.

Anyone using Jio can share their thoughts. And who want to buy ask some questions too.
I'm a Jio + LYF user only. So I'll share whatever I get to know.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2016)

Is there any way to make jio sim work with non lyf phones ?


----------



## Rajat_Biswal (Jun 16, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Is there any way to make jio sim work with non lyf phones ?


No with unlimited offer it won't work on other brand phones.
After unlimited offer time finishes that SIM will work on any other brand phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 16, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Is there any way to make jio sim work with non lyf phones ?



Use lyf phones a hotspot instead.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 16, 2016)

Still waiting for a non-LYF Jio SIM to be launched 

Edit : btw a bit offtopic though, thought of adding some info here 

Saw Reliance Jio Wi-Fi service across Mall Road, Mussoorie (tourist spot) during my vacation.



Spoiler



 *i.imgur.com/WOka93C.jpg

 *imgur.com/7Q5K9UQ.jpg



Speeds were respectable but unstable although I guess they were kicking me for downloading too much  (used about 1.5GB). I was getting around 3-4MB/sec in ADM(Android)

 *www.speedtest.net/android/1936835519.png


----------



## Rajat_Biswal (Jun 16, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Still waiting for a non-LYF Jio SIM to be launched
> 
> Edit : btw a bit offtopic though, thought of adding some info here
> 
> ...



According to some news, some employees said Jio may release on this September. But they have no confirmation officially. So one can get Jio SIM which can be used with other phones when it's released.
But for now to enjoy Jio 4G one need to buy LYF phone.

I'm wifi tethering to my other smartphone & laptop.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 18, 2016)

Hope they come with some unlimited plans for early birds so that I can exploit it to the fullest. Kinda love those speeds haha


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2016)

Unlimited plans is a distant dream..  I kinda wish there was a plan similar to 30 gb rs 500 plan like reliance 3g.  Obviously that's way too naive to assume these money hungry companies would provide such an economical plan..  Did u know it takes significantly less money to establish and  maintain 4g as compared to 3g.. :/


----------



## swatkats (Jun 19, 2016)

UNLIMITED on wireless is a big joke. No one will have proper experience then.. If anyone is offering UNLIMITED ACCESS on wireless then probably you're getting 512kb or 1mbps.



Nerevarine said:


> I kinda wish there was a plan similar to 30 gb rs 500 plan like reliance 3g.  Obviously that's way too naive to assume these money hungry companies would provide such an economical plan..


Postpaid plans are likely to be around (Based on Phoneradar)
If your monthly pack is ~ 500-600. you shall get around 8GB 4G + Unlimited calls 
If your monthly pack is around ~1000-1100 you shall get around 20GB 4G + Unlimited calls

Prepaid plans are likely to be: 

1GB @ Rs 99 for 15days, 3GB @ Rs 249 for 30days..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 19, 2016)

Reliance did offer 30 GB 3G + UL 2G afterwards For Rs 499 in my circle with good enough speeds (512 KB/s which is around 4 mbps, mostly)
If there is an equivalent plan like that for 4G, im in


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2016)

One of my friend who works in Reliance has told me that Jio is planning to offer 75Gb in Rs 200 and that too along with 4500 mins. Now, that is complete insane. I don't believe it. He said that Jio is planning to "revolutionize" data tariff as Rel CDMA earlier did in call rates.

Also, those 3 month unlimited plans are capped at 75gb, as per him.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 19, 2016)

75 GB /Rs 200 will bankrupt almost all shitty ISPs
even at a speed of 2 mbps


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> 75 GB /Rs 200 will bankrupt almost *all shitty ISPs*
> even at a speed of 2 mbps



You mean every other national ISP?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2016)

yes all shitty ISPs.. :cool_NF:


----------



## funskar (Jun 20, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Is there any way to make jio sim work with non lyf phones ?



Yes just put it in another lte copatible phone but be sure your jio previe offer will get ended :laughing_NF:
Here a guy bought 4k one lyf handset and inserted the sim into s6e but after 2 days all offers were stopped.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2016)

wow, better not try on other phones then


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2016)

Reliance is testing the Jio and has given the two 4G SIM to all its employees.
Once they get a good response from the Employees they will release it at year end may be


----------



## funskar (Jun 21, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> wow, better not try on other phones then



yeah .. 
and buying without jio invite the data is cap is 75gb on all models except water n earth models which has 99gb data cap.
4500 mins on all models..
just try to get a invite from jio.com u will get everything unlimited until jio official launch..
and keep in mind to fill the exact name which is written on your identity address proofs


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2016)

Jio tested their network through WiFi and 4G at our college a few months back. Damn, it was a solid network. Great routing and amazing throughput. Let's hope the pricing is good everywhere when it launches.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 23, 2016)

A friend of mine who had Rcom cdma Postpaid with UL download got it converted to 4G with UL download on 4G for Rs. 700 pm I guess.. He is living like king  I am jealous of him.

Btw, for OP what after 3 months, I don't want again stupid 10G data for Rs. 999 !


----------



## funskar (Jun 23, 2016)

Ricky said:


> A friend of mine who had Rcom cdma Postpaid with UL download got it converted to 4G with UL download on 4G for Rs. 700 pm I guess.. He is living like king  I am jealous of him.
> 
> Btw, for OP what after 3 months, I don't want again stupid 10G data for Rs. 999 !



For your info .. rcom still doesn't started providing 4g service.. just there network is live in some places..
and u will only get 10gb 4g free while moving to gsm.. and all data plans will be like rcom cdma till they officially starts selling new rcom gsm sims where they had only cdma license.. u can see that all cdma no transfered to gsm are latching on aircel network.. till now airtel,vodafone,idea had only launched 4g officially


----------



## funskar (Jul 17, 2016)

For samsung galaxy a n s series customer .. install my jio app and get the code for free 3mnth jio preview offer


----------



## Rajat_Biswal (Jul 19, 2016)

Anyone got Jio SIM for Samsung?


----------



## satinder (Jul 22, 2016)

Hope for big blast  on 15 Aug.


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 23, 2016)

Now,Jio will launch on October.:tongue_NF:


----------



## dreamer1111 (Jul 31, 2016)

is that 4g data free for 3 months unlimited statement is legit or it has some loophole,because if i know reliance very well:grin_NF:


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2016)

dreamer1111 said:


> is that 4g data free for 3 months unlimited statement is legit or it has some loophole,because if i know reliance very well:grin_NF:



downloaded over 400 gb of data in less than a month

with constant speed of atleast 4 mbps, max upto 25mbps


----------



## Ricky (Aug 4, 2016)

dreamer1111 said:


> is that 4g data free for 3 months unlimited statement is legit or it has some loophole,because if i know reliance very well:grin_NF:



*orig10.deviantart.net/b8f5/f/2014/192/7/1/you_know_nothing_jon_snow_by_ovgg-d7qaomr.jpg

:laughing_NF:


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 4, 2016)

dreamer1111 said:


> is that 4g data free for 3 months unlimited statement is legit or it has some loophole,because if i know reliance very well:grin_NF:


Everyone is downloading 100's of Gigabytes. So yeah, seems legit.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2016)

Ricky said:


> :laughing_NF:




amazing wallpaper


----------



## Sarvesh (Aug 15, 2016)

Any news about the Launch on 16th August ?


----------



## satinder (Aug 15, 2016)

No.
It is delayed till December as their sim is not working in other mobiles.
Only Lyf handsets work with Jio Sim.
Just buy Lyf handset and enjoy free calling with net till its launch.
from:
Happy Users !
LOL !


----------



## Sarvesh (Aug 15, 2016)

satinder said:


> No.
> It is delayed till December as their sim is not working in other mobiles.
> Only Lyf handsets work with Jio Sim.
> Just buy Lyf handset and enjoy free calling with net till its launch.
> ...



The SIM's given as preview offer with LYF handsets were locked with the LYF IMEI numbers database. So no one could use it in any other handset.
But the subscriber who had taken the SIM's before 16th May have completed their 90 days preview period and now their SIM's are unlocked from the back-end and can be used in any other handset.
So it is not a Defect but the restriction is imposed by JIO them self to stop abuse of SIM's being used in other handset instead of LYF.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 18, 2016)

Sarvesh said:


> Any news about the Launch on 16th August ?



Other telcos are shitting with RJIO .. 
Reliance Jio asks watchdog to ensure it gets to connect with existing telecom companies - The Financial Expres


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2016)

FYI, JioFi 2 wifi device is now available at all reliance digital and xpress stores @ 2899 with 3 months free data. The new device looks much better(fingerprint magnet), can connect upto 31 devices(suggested is 10 wifi+1 usb tether), also has a micro sd slot to connect upto 32GB card and can be used as a mobile wifi storage device (accessible to any device through a local portal on device).

Here are some pics, I'll write a detailed review once my sim gets activated.

Top, the indicators are hidden behind the cover, only light ups when in use.
*i.imgur.com/1oZpSSM.jpg

Wps button:
*i.imgur.com/WXcQVSj.jpg

Comes with a 2300 mah battery with claimed 7hrs usage and 3.3hrs charge time via supplied adapter.

The device takes a standard sim card and also comes with an adapter to hold micro sims. 

Using the JioJoin app you can make and receive calls over VoWifi, which basically transports your calls through the wifi device, and unlimited SMS too(limited to 100 by TRAI afaik). So this basically makes your single sim device into dual sim and gives you a virtual VoLTE experience.


----------



## H2O (Aug 20, 2016)

tkin said:


> FYI, JioFi 2 wifi device is now available at all reliance digital and xpress stores @ 2899 with 3 months free data. The new device looks much better(fingerprint magnet), can connect upto 31 devices(suggested is 10 wifi+1 usb tether), also has a micro sd slot to connect upto 32GB card and can be used as a mobile wifi storage device (accessible to any device through a local portal on device).
> 
> Here are some pics, I'll write a detailed review once my sim gets activated.
> 
> ...



Nice.

Waiting for the review. Please also let us know how much coverage it gives and how it is!


----------



## funskar (Aug 20, 2016)

Now jio preview offer on all samsung /lg 4g phones.. go grab your free 4g sim with data & voice benefits soon


----------



## tkin (Aug 21, 2016)

*JioFi2 Review:* *forum.digit.in/broadband-dth/198324-reliance-jiofi2-mini-review.html#post2298051


----------



## funskar (Aug 21, 2016)

Soon jio preview offer to everyone/156275/


----------



## tkin (Aug 21, 2016)

*Speedtest.net: *


*i.imgur.com/WVankWT.png

*TRAI Speedtest:*

*i.imgur.com/yFOHHpo.png


----------



## ZTR (Aug 21, 2016)

Mumbai speedtest
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160821/d0ede1b776f4cca27de7dc1ea76c0495.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## DFC (Aug 23, 2016)

Can i activate it on a non 4g phone? I don't have a 4g device.


----------



## funskar (Aug 23, 2016)

DFC said:


> Can i activate it on a non 4g phone? I don't have a 4g device.



how will u use it then ?
get any 4g handset or wipod


----------



## dreamer1111 (Aug 28, 2016)

anyone knows ,when the offer expires .i really want ot get it before it expires


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 1, 2016)

Reliance Jio unleashes war on telcos; top 10 takeaways from RIL&rsquo;s 42nd AGM - The Economic Time


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2016)

*images.indianexpress.com/2016/09/reliance-jio-tarrif1.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 1, 2016)

The calling plans are just too good. Will make many people switch for that only. Not to mention, unlimited night data for all too.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 1, 2016)

*i.gadgets360cdn.com/large/jio_1472738328475.jpeg

Too bad the midnight is from 2-5am


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 1, 2016)

Non sense business.. faltu plans... (Comparing current plans of others its ok)

At 4g speed only 1Gb data??
1gb kab khatam ho jayega pata bhi nahi chalega..


----------



## ZTR (Sep 1, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Non sense business.. faltu plans... (Comparing current plans of others its ok)
> 
> At 4g speed only 1Gb data??
> 1gb kab khatam ho jayega pata bhi nahi chalega..


Bhai mobile plans hai not broadband lol 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Ricky (Sep 2, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Bhai mobile plans hai not broadband lol
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



But the way RJIO is promoting and preparing, for them its more data/broadband business than mobile .. they don't even care for voice calling  Perhaps, lot more is to come.. there are chances that you can opt for reliance jio data through their wifi spots without buying any sim or device.. further they could be selling IPTV boxes directly..  They have just started.. telecom industry is stirred , next will be DTH providers..


----------



## ZTR (Sep 2, 2016)

Ricky said:


> But the way RJIO is promoting and preparing, for them its more data/broadband business than mobile .. they don't even care for voice calling  Perhaps, lot more is to come.. there are chances that you can opt for reliance jio data through their wifi spots without buying any sim or device.. further they could be selling IPTV boxes directly..  They have just started.. telecom industry is stirred , next will be DTH providers..


They are also gonna rollout 1Gbps fiber internet is some cities 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2016)

Night Plan (from 2-5)..Smart move by Reliance 

and what is the diff in pt 3 & 5 ?

4GLTE data & Free Wifi Data


----------



## ZTR (Sep 2, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Night Plan (from 2-5)..Smart move by Reliance
> 
> and what is the diff in pt 3 & 5 ?
> 
> 4GLTE data & Free Wifi Data


LTE data is phone data
Wi-Fi data is data used in their jionet hotspots

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2016)

ZTR said:


> LTE data is phone data
> Wi-Fi data is data used in their jionet hotspots
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


So, for a plan downloading will be 2GB LTE Data and on making it hotspot will be 4GB


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> So, for a plan downloading will be 2GB LTE Data and on making it hotspot will be 4GB


Nope, that 4GB is available from JioNet public hotspots.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 2, 2016)

2k fhd hd mobiles are there, when you stream YouTube videos 4g data will be gone on seconds.. on 3g 100 mb goes watching 2 videos.. 

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 2, 2016)

Is Jio sim available for Redmi note 3??


----------



## Ricky (Sep 2, 2016)

scudmissile007 said:


> Is Jio sim available for Redmi note 3??



Officially not but most of the Reliance digital store are offering you sim if you have any recent 4G enabled handset. (proof of purchase required)

- - - Updated - - -



ZTR said:


> They are also gonna rollout 1Gbps fiber internet is some cities
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



That was my previous thought when I saw them digging up streets for fiber optics everywhere, but when they rolled out 4G , I thought may be its infrastructure for upcoming wifi hotpots.. so its not wrong to say that they have lot more coming.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 4, 2016)

scudmissile007 said:


> Is Jio sim available for Redmi note 3??


They'll be available for everyone from September 5


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2016)

Everywhere SIM cards are out of stock in Mumbai and it is taking 6~7 days to activate the SIM.

more than 60,000 applications are coming for Reliance JIO from Mumbai only...




Spoiler



Sab ko pata chal gaya JIO ke baare main


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 4, 2016)

Only few people know earlier about jio before launch.. at spectrum bidding..
Note BSNL coming with some plan even better than jio.

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Sep 4, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Everywhere SIM cards are out of stock in Mumbai and it is taking 6~7 days to activate the SIM.
> 
> more than 60,000 applications are coming for Reliance JIO from Mumbai only...
> 
> ...


Good thing I got the sim a month back  
Which was activated in 2 days
(Mumbai here also)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ZTR (Sep 4, 2016)

Jio to launch Gigafiber welcome offer soon, with free unlimited usage till year en

Now this will be gamechanger in the ISP market

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## funskar (Sep 5, 2016)

1gbps for only metro city in first phase then for other 100 towns..
Just wait for the oct 1st spectrum auction..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2016)

anybody able to Generate BarCode on One Plus One ?

I couldn't see the generate button on MyJio App

 without the code the SIM cards are not issued


----------



## ZTR (Sep 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> anybody able to Generate BarCode on One Plus One ?
> 
> I couldn't see the generate button on MyJio App
> 
> without the code the SIM cards are not issued


Use the older version of my Jio app

Just Google it

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Use the older version of my Jio app
> 
> Just Google it
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


OK.

Are u using the Jio SIM on OPO ?

I am on CM13 and I heard that jio SIM is not detected in this ROM


----------



## ZTR (Sep 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> OK.
> 
> Are u using the Jio SIM on OPO ?
> 
> I am on CM13 and I heard that jio SIM is not detected in this ROM




ROM doesnt matter
I had generated the code on RR ROM 
You just have to use the old version of My Jio app (3.2.05)
Also since OPO doesnt have VoLTE you will need Jio Join app for making calls


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2016)

^^Ok

Reliance Jio's Welcome Offer goes live: All you need to know - The Times of Indi

_Reliance Jio will offer special discount offer to students. Students will be able to get 25% more data on Jio's main tariffs on submitting valid ID cards_


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> anybody able to Generate BarCode on One Plus One ?
> 
> I couldn't see the generate button on MyJio App
> 
> without the code the SIM cards are not issued




Generated barcode on MyJio using OP1 with CM13. No issues as of now

Update it from the play store

only problem is the long queues 

*i.imgur.com/trzWdcy.jpg


----------



## anky (Sep 6, 2016)

went to reliance digital here to get the sim, got a token and waiting period is 1 month. Absurd!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2016)

Yesterday Night I got the option to generate the Barcode from the MyJio Dashboard (the Header Ad Banner).

Selected the state and city and voila!!! BarCode generated 
No need of using old version apk
I think they included One Plus also now 

though my Bro had to use the old version to generate the code in his Redmi Note 3


----------



## ZTR (Sep 6, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Yesterday Night I got the option to generate the Barcode from the MyJio Dashboard (the Header Ad Banner).
> 
> Selected the state and city and voila!!! BarCode generated
> No need of using old version apk
> ...


They have updated the app now to generate the barcode for all 4G phones now it seems.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2016)

Woah!!! Finally got the SIM today after waiting for 2.5hrs in queue.

now i have few queries

*Q: Will the unlimited plan becomes limited if I remove and re-insert the SIM ? coz some users complaint of 2GB plan after removing the SIM*
*Q: Will un-installing the JIO apps (except for MyJio) removes the un-limited plan ?*
*Q: Also, the 4G unlimited plan is binded with the bar code generated phone, and will not work on other 4G phones, if I am not wrong *


----------



## ZTR (Sep 6, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Woah!!! Finally got the SIM today after waiting for 2.5hrs in queue.
> 
> now i have few queries
> 
> ...



1.No
2.No
3.No

The coupon code is only binded to IMEI not the sim
All Sims will have the unlimited plan now which will.br the welcome offer which has 4GB a day limitations




Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2016)

ZTR said:


> 1.No
> 2.No
> 3.No
> 
> ...



That is not unlimited


----------



## ZTR (Sep 6, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> That is not unlimited



It is unlimited 
You get 4GB a day at 4G speeds after which speed goes down to 128Kbps


----------



## ZTR (Sep 6, 2016)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160906/b7f079b67bfb4617ec4ed8549acdad0a.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2016)

ZTR said:


> It is unlimited
> You get 4GB a day at 4G speeds after which speed goes down to 128Kbps


So, this was there from before ? or introduced with Welcome offer
I guess u were not having this FUP


----------



## ZTR (Sep 6, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> So, this was there from before ? or introduced with Welcome offer
> I guess u were not having this FUP



Preview offer didn't have this limitation
But doesn't matter now as preview offer is getting concerned to welcome offer as it happened with me  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Preview offer didn't have this limitation
> But doesn't matter now as preview offer is getting concerned to welcome offer as it happened with me
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Smart very Smart...Reliance

and I think the SIM they are giving is a Post paid SIM, which we have to pay the bills after 31st Dec 2016


----------



## ZTR (Sep 6, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Smart very Smart...Reliance
> 
> and I think the SIM they are giving is a Post paid SIM, which we have to pay the bills after 31st Dec 2016


Nah it's prepaid unless you asked for postpaid

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 7, 2016)

^there are hidden charges always... 

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 7, 2016)

Finally using the Jio from a friend's device. Damn the internet is fast. Impressive speeds.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally using the Jio from a friend's device. Damn the internet is fast. Impressive speeds.



speedtest or it didn't happen


----------



## ZTR (Sep 7, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^there are hidden charges always...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk



No charges for till Jan anyways

Be however paranoid you want to be but you are getting everything for free till they start their commercial rollout in Jan 2017


----------



## ZTR (Sep 7, 2016)

RCuber said:


> speedtest or it didn't happen


*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160907/b6d084a8ac920f9042b87f230d948f64.jpg


----------



## Chirag (Sep 7, 2016)

I was able to generate a JIO sim code on a different phone. Do I need to carry the phone on which the code was generated when I visit the store?

Note: I visited two stores yesterday and they aren't providing sim without the code.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 7, 2016)

^it's more like theoretical values for 3g.

And about being paranoid, someone has to oppose it.. not for making free things, but their business strategies making us sheeps queueing their front doors..
That needs to stop somewhere.
Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 7, 2016)

in my area, no reliance store has sim cards. however there are people selling these JIO cards outside for Rs. 500 each.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2016)

introductory sim offer didnt have FUP, welcome offer have FUP ...saw a you tube video which explained this


----------



## ZTR (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah but now all sim have welcome offer doesnt matter when you got it 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2016)

Priyanka Chopra’s Reliance Jio application form has gone viral, see pic | The Indian Expres

- - - Updated - - -

I have exhausted the 4GB limit today and now internet is not accessible...what happened to 128KBps FUP ?


----------



## funskar (Sep 9, 2016)

Same here to after 4gb cap u can't even open google..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 10, 2016)

^^ hahahaha...

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Sep 10, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Priyanka Chopra’s Reliance Jio application form has gone viral, see pic | The Indian Expres
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have exhausted the 4GB limit today and now internet is not accessible...what happened to 128KBps FUP ?


It's 128kbps not 128KBps 
128kbps=16KB/s

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 10, 2016)

^ my internet is better than JIO plan..

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Sep 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ my internet is better than JIO plan..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


My internet plan is better than your plan  

Seriously stop comparing Jio to actual broadband as both are totally different things

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 10, 2016)

^true different things..
but jio did nothing revolutionary in data packs, prices and still managed to grab eyeballs.. just because it's labled as 4G..

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^true different things..
> but jio did nothing revolutionary in data packs, prices and still managed to grab eyeballs.. just because it's labled as 4G..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk



Lifetime free calling and no roaming charges. Besides giving speeds better than pseudo 4g/3g hybrid plans (from AVoId), they're purely focusing on LTE.


----------



## funskar (Sep 11, 2016)

Jio fooled their lyf customers..
The fraud tag is labelled to reliance from its birth


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lifetime free calling and no roaming charges. Besides giving speeds better than pseudo 4g/3g hybrid plans (from AVoId), they're purely focusing on LTE.



Lifetime Free calling is on voLTE I think and not on GSM


----------



## dissel (Sep 11, 2016)

Is it restricted to One SIM One Person ?

Say if anyone bought JioFi with a SIM earlier, that same person eligible for Free SIM with another New 4G device as he received Bar Code in that device...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2016)

dissel said:


> Is it restricted to One SIM One Person ?
> 
> Say if anyone bought JioFi with a SIM earlier, that same person eligible for Free SIM with another New 4G device as he received Bar Code in that device...



SIM is allocated per device...I saw one from the people getting 2 SIM for 2 devices


----------



## ZTR (Sep 11, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Lifetime Free calling is on voLTE I think and not on GSM


Calling is free regardless of type
But you need a base pack

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2016)

funskar said:


> Jio fooled their lyf customers..
> The fraud tag is labelled to reliance from its birth



How ... because you say so ???


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 12, 2016)

funskar said:


> Jio fooled their lyf customers..
> The fraud tag is labelled to reliance from its birth


Lol.. Don't learn the hard way

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't know why but today I m not getting 4G net though mobile tower is active


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 13, 2016)

^good..


----------



## ZTR (Sep 13, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^good..


Stop trolling  this thread if you don't have anything to add

Seriously.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 13, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Stop trolling  this thread if you don't have anything to add
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Ok.. no trolling from now.. i will add some good info to stop you from whatever you are  doing...

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160913/fbb4fd082688f4a932d41e701c67d6d0.jpg


----------



## ZTR (Sep 14, 2016)

Sorry OPO and OPX users
No VoLTE for you 
OnePlus 2 to get VoLTE support next quarter - GSMArena.com news


Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 14, 2016)

^oneplus x???


----------



## ZTR (Sep 14, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^oneplus x???


Opx = OnePlus x 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## dissel (Sep 14, 2016)

Experts / Users of Jio 4G can you confirm which statement is true ?

1. Free SIM tie up / issued for the 4G Handset (Not activated yet) need to put in that device for Activation and stick with that device forever....

2. Sim issued and activated and working with JioFi Device not work with 4G mobile (in this case it Redmi Note 3) because it is tied up with JioFi, thus the network will not recognize.  

-----Above statement given by Reliance Xpress Mini Store --------

3. After my free sim activate can I change go back and forth between two device...for both SIM ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Sorry OPO and OPX users
> No VoLTE for you
> OnePlus 2 to get VoLTE support next quarter - GSMArena.com news
> 
> ...


very bad...why not OPO


----------



## ZTR (Sep 14, 2016)

dissel said:


> Experts / Users of Jio 4G can you confirm which statement is true ?
> 
> 1. Free SIM tie up / issued for the 4G Handset (Not activated yet) need to put in that device for Activation and stick with that device forever....
> 
> ...



1.Not true
It's an unlocked Sim and it will work on any device 
2.Dunno don't have JioFi
3.Yes as it's unlocked sim

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 14, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Opx = OnePlus x
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


Reliance Jio 4G VoLTE Supported Phones [Updated


----------



## ZTR (Sep 14, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Reliance Jio 4G VoLTE Supported Phones [Updated


That list is soo wrong
Many phones there don't have VoLTE

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 14, 2016)

ZTR said:


> That list is soo wrong
> Many phones there don't have VoLTE
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


List of Jio 4G LTE and VoLTE Compatible Smartphone


----------



## ZTR (Sep 14, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> List of Jio 4G LTE and VoLTE Compatible Smartphone


*www.jio.com/en_US/faq/true-4g/true...-true-4g-volte-enabled-devices-in-market.html

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2016)

Just asking, 
anyone feeling speed drop since JIO has been launched for everyone .. even moderate changes ?


----------



## funskar (Sep 15, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Just asking,
> anyone feeling speed drop since JIO has been launched for everyone .. even moderate changes ?



yes .. not getting the speeds which were before


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2016)

funskar said:


> yes .. not getting the speeds which were before



bound to happen...

I remember somebody posting whopping 65Mbps speed test result of JIO 4G


----------



## ZTR (Sep 15, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> bound to happen...
> 
> I remember somebody posting whopping 65Mbps speed test result of JIO 4G


I used to get 80Mbps in speedtest lol
But nowadays its variable 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ashis_lakra (Sep 16, 2016)

Mine have dropped from 14mbps to 1.8mbps, still good enough for YouTube and jiotv app. Some websites and streaming apps like hotstar don't seem to work with jiofi even if i get 1-2MBps download speed sometimes.


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 17, 2016)

Getting 10 mbps from 70 mbps.:silly_NF:


----------



## funskar (Sep 17, 2016)

sumit05 said:


> Getting 10 mbps from 70 mbps.:silly_NF:


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 18, 2016)

^when 3G arrived, 10 mbps speed was there.. now lowest 3g speed is about 150 KBps in my area.


----------



## dissel (Sep 18, 2016)

After getting Free SIM Card by showing Barcode of the device what is the Max /Min waiting period for activation ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2016)

sumit05 said:


> Getting 10 mbps from 70 mbps.:silly_NF:



Do you live near Reliance main server or cell tower ?


----------



## funskar (Sep 18, 2016)

dissel said:


> After getting Free SIM Card by showing Barcode of the device what is the Max /Min waiting period for activation ?



15 days now.. u will get a message


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi.
I have had a problem while acquiring a Jio sim.
When i went collect my sim, the operator told me that my barcode was already redeemed!  But i havent taken any sim before. My phone is a Redmi note 3. And I cant generate a new code on my device, its showing a redeemed stamp on the code 
Any suggestions? How do I get a sim?
on a different note, is a sim bound to a specific device after being activated?
Thanks.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 18, 2016)

File complaint and get your sim.
May be someone used your mobile and geabbed your barcode. If you are desperate then seriously file a complaint. 1st ask who used barcode and ask them to guide you for this thief.
Get justice..


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 18, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> File complaint and get your sim.
> May be someone used your mobile and geabbed your barcode. If you are desperate then seriously file a complaint. 1st ask who used barcode and ask them to guide you for this thief.
> Get justice..



Who to file a complaint with?
Nobody uses my phone except me, its locked with fingerprint.

2ndly, what about whether a is sim bound to a specific device after being activated?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 18, 2016)

mukherjee said:


> Who to file a complaint with?
> Nobody uses my phone except me, its locked with fingerprint.
> 
> 2ndly, what about whether a is sim bound to a specific device after being activated?



Ask the person who is giving sim cards. Or try to reach sim providing store and reach out to main person.
Or file complaint using email, app to every customer support of jio.
Or final option FIR police complaint.

They can provide you information who is using barcode other than you. Identify it and ask him how you got it.
There are many ways to get justice if you are right, but only if you really want to use useless jio service..


----------



## ashis_lakra (Sep 18, 2016)

Cool... my speeds bumped today. 

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Result


----------



## dissel (Sep 19, 2016)

funskar said:


> 15 days now.. u will get a message



Thanks.....waiting for activation past 7 Days - Reliance Store said 48 hours of activation period - Send E-Mail To Jio Care with printed Jio Phone number / IMSI number / ICCID number and Order ID,  but got automated reply 



Spoiler



Dear Customer,

We have been receiving overwhelming response to our Jio Preview Offer. Hence there may be some delay in responding to your query.

However if you want to know more about the Jio Preview Offer, please visit our website www.jio.com.

We thank you for your patience.

Team Jio



Looks like need to wait for another 7 Days.
Thanks.

P.S;- My Redmi Note 3 Battery getting sucked out pretty past with De-Activated Jio SIM card - Do I need to keep Mobile Data ON for activation ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2016)

i m getting pathetic speeds on downloading torrents 10Kbps 
are u all getting good speeds ?


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

Maybe you have hit the 4gb limit. Most of the time the fup msg will not come. Check ur usage


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2016)

Did u all removed the rest of the Jio Apps except MyJio ?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 1, 2016)

Any other method of getting the sim rather than DigitalXpress or Digital stores ? All nearby stores show up out of stock and I am sick and tired of lining up at stores and coming back empty handed 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Oct 1, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Any other method of getting the sim rather than DigitalXpress or Digital stores ? All nearby stores show up out of stock and I am sick and tired of lining up at stores and coming back empty handed
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Buy them from third party shops for 100-500₹?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2016)

So, how many of you plan to keep the SIMs after the unlimited Data offer ends?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> So, how many of you plan to keep the SIMs after the unlimited Data offer ends?



I will


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2016)

*GOOD NEWS!!!*

Mukesh Ambani announces Jio Happy New Year Offer with free upgrade to existing users


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 2, 2016)

^Except that daily data limit would be *1GB* only.
I welcome this move.
Already having two JiO 4G sims,one for myself and one for my spouse.
I had also purchased the JiOFi2 router also.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2016)

Still great offer. Hopefully the network coverage improves by the time the free offer ends. Considering to MNP to their network then.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2016)

So, Now the Jio SIM works in any mobile as the Bar code was generated using a single mobile initially ?


----------



## ankushv (Dec 2, 2016)

I've generated the bar code on my Redmi note 4G and using it in my le eco le2 . 

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 3, 2016)

ankushv said:


> I've generated the bar code on my Redmi note 4G and using it in my le eco le2 .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500


Same smartphone used by me for JiO also.
Le eco LeTV Le 2.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 3, 2016)

Does anyone here know how to change DNS on the jiofi2 device?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## BhargavJ (Dec 10, 2016)

I have two phones, one of which supports 4G. I downloaded the Jio app on that phone and later got the card, and am using it without any problems. I've read on the Internet that the Jio card can also be plugged into a non-4G, 3G kind of phone. Has anyone tried this, using the Jio card in a 3G phone? I have a Xolo Q800 which is not 4G; suppose I want to use the Jio card in this phone, should I download the Jio app in the Xolo phone and generate the code from there or use the other 4G phone for this? I have already used the 4G phone for getting one card and am using that phone with the Jio card installed.


----------



## ankushv (Dec 10, 2016)

As far as I know , the my Jio app does not generate a code on a non 4g phone and also a Jio sim does not work in a 3g phone. Having tried all of the above myself .

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE


----------



## BhargavJ (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

There are guides on the Internet on how to use the Jio sim in a 3G phone. These guides involve downloading an app from the Play Store and making some changes in the settings of your phone. After this, you can use the Jio sim in your 3G Phone. I am thinking of trying this out, but first I would need a Jio sim and I've already used my 4G phone to generate one code. Don't know if they allow one 4G phone to generate more than one code, or whether they allow a 3G phone to generate a code.

How about a USB dongle - are there people here who are using a 4G dongle which allows you to insert any sim, whether it is Jio or any other provider? The JioFi device only accepts Jio sims, isn't it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2016)

^^The BarCode generation is one per phone..so to get a new SIM u have to use a new phone.

but after getting the SIM, u can use in any other 4G phone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2016)

Correct, if I am wrong.

Reliance 4G VoLTE still needs data connection for making calls, even on VoLTE phones ? The Calls has to be made using only Jio Dialer app and not Android Dialer app ?


----------



## ankushv (Dec 15, 2016)

On volte enabled phones you use the default Android dialler . On non volte phones you use Jio dialler .
On volte enabled phones data can be off and calls will connect through default Android dialler .
On non volte phones , for the Jio dialler to run and make calls data must always be kept on .

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2016)

ankushv said:


> On volte enabled phones you use the default Android dialler . On non volte phones you use Jio dialler .
> On volte enabled phones data can be off and calls will connect through default Android dialler .
> On non volte phones , for the Jio dialler to run and make calls data must always be kept on .
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE



My Bro has Redmi Note 3 which is a VoLTE phone If I am not wrong.

He says he has to use Jio Dialer and also with data on to make calls


----------



## ZTR (Dec 16, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Correct, if I am wrong.
> 
> Reliance 4G VoLTE still needs data connection for making calls, even on VoLTE phones ? The Calls has to be made using only Jio Dialer app and not Android Dialer app ?


On VoLTE phone calls are made with default dialler 
And it works even when data is disabled

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2016)

ZTR said:


> On VoLTE phone calls are made with default dialler
> And it works even when data is disabled
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Are u able to do so ?
Do we need any extra setting for it to work...
I'll have to ask my Bro to try again


----------



## ankushv (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes I am using the stock dialler in my letv le2 and galaxy note 5 and galaxy on5 pro . But using jio dialler for my redmi note 4g as it does not support 4g . 

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Are u able to do so ?
> Do we need any extra setting for it to work...
> I'll have to ask my Bro to try again



Make sure Enhanced 4G LTE Mode / VOLTE is enable under advanced network / sim options. 

On my R2P ( LL ) enabling the option was enough but For Asus ZF2 Laser there was no such option as the stock firmwire I had only supported LTE. So Flashed a custom modem file VOLTE support - even then there was no voice using default dialer. So Finally flashed Nougut ( 7.1 ) as the custom modem file would not work with any other Rom. Finally VOLTE is working with default dailer without data connection but on 7.1 lost GPS  but as I don't need it too much I'm okay for now ( GPS works with RR Roms flawlessly - will update mine if any RR version comes live now )

Will decide after March whether to stick with JIO or not.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 17, 2016)

Any idea or news about flashing(unlocking) JiOFi 2 mifi device from Reliance JIO???
I ,mean does any one have any link or info about the flashing/unlocking of the mifi(JiOFi2) device ????

- - - Updated - - -



ZTR said:


> On VoLTE phone calls are made with default dialler
> And it works *even when data is disabled*
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


Absolutely,true as it happens for my LeEco Le 2 smartphone.
But for my spouse's Coolpad Note 3 plus data has to be activated/enabled for voice of JiO.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2016)

topgear said:


> *Make sure Enhanced 4G LTE Mode / VOLTE is enable under advanced network / sim options*.
> 
> On my R2P ( LL ) enabling the option was enough but For Asus ZF2 Laser there was no such option as the stock firmwire I had only supported LTE. So Flashed a custom modem file VOLTE support - even then there was no voice using default dialer. So Finally flashed Nougut ( 7.1 ) as the custom modem file would not work with any other Rom. Finally VOLTE is working with default dailer without data connection but on 7.1 lost GPS  but as I don't need it too much I'm okay for now ( GPS works with RR Roms flawlessly - will update mine if any RR version comes live now )
> 
> Will decide after March whether to stick with JIO or not.


Thanks, Topgear..thats what I was looking for, as I got half-baked information earlier..Thanks again.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2016)

if a phone supports LTE then it should support voice over LTE as well. Someone just need to provide compatible software support - that's all. R2P with KK does not support VOlte but with it's LL update it added support for VOlte. Heard Asus also has introduced support for VOlte with oct. update but it's not working for all.

Also I kinda messed up my modem firmwire I guess because if I go back to stock modem phone can't get network on RR or CM .. still have not flashed any asus stock rom.


----------



## BhargavJ (Feb 6, 2017)

I bought a Jio SIM Card in the beginning of December 2016 by generating the code from the phone and later submitting a photocopy of the Aadhar card. This year, at the end of January 2017, I bought another Jio SIM Card by going to the Reliance Jio store and entering the Aadhar card number and fingerprint. The guy who was doing the whole process asked me to place my thumb twice (took fingerprint twice). I then got the Jio SIM Card, which was activated in about an hour. So I have two SIM cards bought using my Aadhar card.

That same day, I received two emails from UIDAI. The first one said: "Your Aadhaar number XXXX XXXX XXXX was used successfully to carry out e-KYC Authentication using "Fingerprint " on 31/01/2017 at 17:01:56 Hrs at a device deployed by "Reliance Jio Infocomm Limited"". The second email had the same text, but the time was different, about two minutes after the first one. In each email, there was a response code; the codes in both the emails were different.

Does this mean two SIM cards were bought on that day using my Aadhar number? Is there any way I can check how many Jio SIMs have been bought using my Aadhar number? I called the Jio customer care but he asked for my registered phone number and then said there are two SIM cards which have my registered phone number, but this is because I bought one SIM card in December and another in January. When I asked him how many SIM cards are connected to my Aadhar card, he said they cannot check this; he said there was nothing to worry about.

I've found others asking the same question, so does anyone have any answers?

Thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2017)

^^I have 4 SIM cards in total of Jio 4G (1 one was earlier and rest 3 from office agent of Jio 4G)


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 7, 2017)

I got 3 free sim in January, I wanted only one. 3 4G phone in house. But no phone with VoLTE. Got Lenovo K6 Power delivery on the very 1st day of order, on flipkart (lol).
Still 3 VoLTE phones are needed for proper Jio service. Waiting for good smartphones and proper 4G rollout from all service providers.


----------



## BhargavJ (Feb 8, 2017)

My question was about how to check how many SIM cards have been bought with a particular Aadhar card.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 8, 2017)

BhargavJ said:


> My question was about how to check how many SIM cards have been bought with a particular Aadhar card.


Call customer care. There is no other method available.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2017)

*Update!!!*

Reliance Jio Prime Membership enrollment to start from 1 March: Here is all you need to know &ndash; Tech


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 1, 2017)

Please provide genuine info about Jio 4G prime membership. Please don't make this forum WhatsApp university.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 1, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Please provide genuine info about Jio 4G prime membership. Please don't make this forum WhatsApp university.


*www.jio.com/en-in/4g-plans

Here you'll get all the info of Prime, plans and plans without prime


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2017)

Is it true that the 2-5 AM Unlimited offer will be stopped from April 1?


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2017)

ithehappy said:


> Is it true that the 2-5 AM Unlimited offer will be stopped from April 1?





> *Will unlimited night data be available to Jio Prime members?*
> 
> Since we are providing disproportionate amount of data throughout the day, there is no differentiation in day or night.
> This is hugely beneficial for the customer, as the customer can now enjoy the benefit of unlimited data during any hour of the day, and does not necessarily have to wait for night time.




*www.jio.com/support/en-in/faq/jio-...t-data-be-available-to-jio-prime-members.html


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 2, 2017)

topgear said:


> *www.jio.com/support/en-in/faq/jio-...t-data-be-available-to-jio-prime-members.html



You are doing the same thing they did!! Its still confusing whether they mean *YES* or *NO*


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 2, 2017)

I will recharge only for prime membership and decide later which recharge to be done.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I will recharge only for prime membership and decide later which recharge to be done.



Prime membership is effective only for high recharges starting from Rs 96


----------



## ZTR (Mar 2, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Prime membership is effective only for high recharges starting from Rs 96


Nah it affects all recharges 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170302/169313219d547ce1a2c676c4c9804af0.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 2, 2017)

Will Jio SIMs be disconnected in these scenario?
If I recharge ₹99 (prime membership) and don't recharge for 1 year.
If I don't recharge for anything (prime + all).
I am going to do this for 2 of my Jio SIMs.


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 2, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Will Jio SIMs be disconnected in these scenario?
> If I recharge ₹99 (prime membership) and don't recharge for 1 year.
> If I don't recharge for anything (prime + all).
> I am going to do this for 2 of my Jio SIMs.



Yes after 90 days it will be disconnected.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 3, 2017)

I had registered successfully under the Prime  membership of JiO at Rs.99/-.

Message / e-mail from them to me :--->


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for choosing Jio.
> 
> ...



That means I can't recharge below the Rs.149/- amount.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 3, 2017)

^Ask Jio customer care about night unlimited offer 2-5am for all prime members.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 4, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ^Ask Jio customer care about night unlimited offer 2-5am for all prime members.


I spoke to customer care,very caring and cordial approach by them.
*Yes, as according to NewYear Plan,which we all are under now,the night unlimited from 2:00a.m. to 5:00a.m exists only for prime members.*


----------



## Shah (Mar 4, 2017)

Any guesses on how much prime membership will cost after March 31?


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 4, 2017)

149 minimum 28 days.
Can't verify other details.

Jio offering extra data. Buy 1 get 1 type offers. Don't know exact details.

Everything will be clear in last week of March. Need to wait more time.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 4, 2017)

Shah said:


> Any guesses on how much prime membership will cost after March 31?



Rs.303/- recharge, will provide  28GB for 28 days(4G obviously) , but daily FUP of 1GB.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 4, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> I spoke to customer care,very caring and cordial approach by them.
> *Yes, as according to NewYear Plan,which we all are under now,the night unlimited from 2:00a.m. to 5:00a.m exists only for prime members.*



Will unlimited night data be available to Jio Prime members?
Since we are providing disproportionate amount of data throughout the day, there is no differentiation in day or night. 
This is hugely beneficial for the customer, as the customer can now enjoy the benefit of unlimited data during any hour of the day, and does not necessarily have to wait for night time.

*www.jio.com/support/en-in/faq/jio-...t-data-be-available-to-jio-prime-members.html

- - - Updated - - -



Shah said:


> Any guesses on how much prime membership will cost after March 31?



Nope!! Once you miss it, thats it!! Also Prime is only for 1 year!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 4, 2017)

^According to Reliance JiO customer care,the answer is YES.
Night unlimited data(2-5a.m.) will only be available for prime customers.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 4, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^According to Reliance JiO customer care,the answer is YES.
> Night unlimited data(2-5a.m.) will only be available for prime customers.


All prime members (including ₹149) recharge or prime members with ₹303 recharge and above. Please confirm.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 4, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^According to Reliance JiO customer care,the answer is YES.
> Night unlimited data(2-5a.m.) will only be available for prime customers.



The FAQ from jio offical site says otherwise!! Also, the term night unlimited is removed from Terms and Conditions page!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 4, 2017)

Guys,  [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] and [MENTION=325861]TigerKing[/MENTION], why don't you call up Reliance JiO CC at 1800-88-99999(Toll FREE!) and confirm for the same as you've posted above?


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 4, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Guys,  [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] and [MENTION=325861]TigerKing[/MENTION], why don't you call up Reliance JiO CC at 1800-88-99999(Toll FREE!) and confirm for the same as you've posted above?


So you believe some random call center guy rather than website?? Seems a wise decision!!! 

(ps- the decision to remove night unlimited intentional because they have added that in FAQ!!) 

Sent from my ZUK Z2131 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks to Jio..now there is a tough competition 

Jio vs Airtel vs Vodafone vs Idea: How mobile network operators are tackling Jio's new offering &ndash; Tech


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 5, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> So you believe some random call center guy rather than website?? Seems a wise decision!!!
> 
> (ps- the decision to remove night unlimited intentional because they have added that in FAQ!!)
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2131 using Tapatalk



Care to clarify this :--->
*JiO Prime Members for night unlimited*
It is AMBIGUOUS in the sense,that nothing is mentioned about removal of night unlimited data...nor else any mention otherwise...

- - - Updated - - -

I think @ariftwister, before jumping to conclusions with a satirical tone and mood,you should have gone through this :--->



> ...
> Reliance Jio has finally revealed more data and calling plans for both prepaid and postpaid users. The new plans make the most of the Jio Prime membership announced by Reliance MD Mukesh Ambani, and offer special incentives to those who subscribe to Jio Prime. The new Jio Prime membership plan will cost users a one-time fee of Rs. 99 to be enrolled, and paying a fee of Rs. 303 every month will let users extend the unlimited calling and data services by another 12 months. Both new and existing users can enroll under the Jio Prime membership by March 31, 2017, and the plans will be valid until March 31, 2018.
> ...
> ...
> ...





Source :--> Jio Prime subscription: list of every prepaid, postpaid plan on offer | Digit.i


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 5, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Care to clarify this :--->
> *JiO Prime Members for night unlimited*
> It is AMBIGUOUS in the sense,that nothing is mentioned about removal of night unlimited data...nor else any mention otherwise...
> 
> ...



Terms and Conditions (BEFORE) : 

Terms and Conditions (AFTER) : 

Co incidence?? I think not!! 

You can quote thousand sites that say that "Jio will have night unlimited" but in the end, only the T&C at jio.com matters!! 

Yes.. that FAQ is cleverly worded!! Think about it, they say there's no day/night differentiation anymore. So that means, unlimited throughout the day without FUP?? then what about "1GB per day" ??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 6, 2017)

^Again call center guy(obviously random) of JiO CC(according to you which is false or untrue or whatever else) confirmed that night unlimited(2~5a.m.) will be available for PRIME USERS of JiO ONLY.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2017)

How to port to different city. Being on Roaming in Jio doesnt let you to download apps in nougat


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 6, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> How to port to different city. Being on Roaming in Jio doesnt let you to download apps in nougat



Lol!! You are taking the big route!! Just flash another rom which supports roaming!! Or wait for the devs to fix that bug!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Lol!! You are taking the big route!! Just flash another rom which supports roaming!! Or wait for the devs to fix that bug!



The problem is on every nougat rom lol  
Even OP3 stock nougat has that problem


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 6, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> The problem is on every nougat rom lol
> Even OP3 stock nougat has that problem



Then its a bug on source!! Chances are high it will be fixed soon!

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> ^Again call center guy(obviously random) of JiO CC(according to you which is false or untrue or whatever else) confirmed that night unlimited(2~5a.m.) will be available for PRIME USERS of JiO ONLY.



Just go to Jio.com and their's giant-ass comparison table that shows the difference between Jio Prime and Non-Prime.. Do you think they would miss an opportunity to showcase how only Prime customers get that night unlimited?? Also Night unlimited is a Unique thing that only exists on JIO. So No, its not insignificant to leave!! The answer is so clear, they removed it silently to avoid any backlash and put up a clever worded FAQ!! After all these things, if you still wanna believe that random CC person's word, by all means go ahead!! I won't bother you anymore!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Then its a bug on source!! Chances are high it will be fixed soon!



Bro, the issue has been tracked since last year, It seems Google doesnt care about us roamers anymore (


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 7, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Bro, the issue has been tracked since last year, It seems Google doesnt care about us roamers anymore (



Thats just sad :broken_NF:


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 7, 2017)

What is the use of top up voucher? Can any one tell


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 8, 2017)

sumit05 said:


> What is the use of top up voucher? Can any one tell



*s1.postimg.org/v9x9hk9u7/IMG_20170302_WA0019.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> You are doing the same thing they did!! Its still confusing whether they mean *YES* or *NO*



Common sense obviously says as there is NO CLEAR RESPONSE about the matter, that automatically means NO. However I will more than happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 9, 2017)

Guys,any of you have any idea or info about the *unlocking* of JiOFi2/JiOFi3 wireless hotspot router device, for other sim cards???


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2017)

After some careful thought and reflection on some past experiences, I've decided to get Jio Prime. Well worth with all the magazines etc. Let's see how much the service improves from April.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2017)

So, any of you going for Jio MNP option?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2017)

Flash said:


> So, any of you going for Jio MNP option?



Better to keep 2 sims than have just 1 LTE sim which may or may not work in the rural areas right now.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 20, 2017)

2-5 am unlimited downloading up option gone from Jio apps.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 20, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> 2-5 am unlimited downloading up option gone from Jio apps.



Enjoying the last few days of Night Unlimited!!


----------



## Flash (Mar 20, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> 2-5 am unlimited downloading up option gone from Jio apps.



Its not for Jio apps alone.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> 2-5 am unlimited downloading up option gone from Jio apps.



Enjoy till 31st. After that it's 1GB/day.


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2017)

Till no official confirmation that 2-5 AM unlimited download is discontinued, since 3-4 days.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 22, 2017)

Flash said:


> Its not for Jio apps alone.


Yep I know that..


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 22, 2017)

^the best part is... Competition is getting tough for Jio (excluding Jio app services) as others are offering similar type of plan.. 
Consumer is king...


----------



## rj27 (Mar 25, 2017)

I would give away 99 rs to jio just for the sake of making the other operators kneel in the past six months. These greedy suckers were worst than real leech definitely needed a kick, damn was paying 250 bucks every month and still had to be afraid of finishing up of data allowance.

Thank you Jio for changing the whole game. 

Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhargavJ (Apr 1, 2017)

I haven't done the Prime recharge yet. Since Reliance has extended the date till 15th April, I'll do it now. I know the Jio plans, but yesterday I saw that there is a new plan. Recharge for Prime with Rs. 99 and do another recharge of Rs. 303, and you will get service for the next three months, ending at the end of June. Earlier, there was a Rs. 303 plan (there still is), but that a validity of 28 days. So can anyone confirm this, whether what I've understood is correct, that recharging with Rs. 303 will give service for a full three months.

Another thing, as soon as I try to log in to this site, I get the message that the connection is not secure, its http and not https. If I manually add the 's' and try to open this site using https, I still get the message that the connection is not secure. This hasn't happened in the past. So has the site switched to http?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2017)

^^ Rs.99 + Rs.303 will give you recharge of 4 months. 3 free + 1 for the 303 you paid. Win win I'd say


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 2, 2017)

BhargavJ said:


> I haven't done the Prime recharge yet. Since Reliance has extended the date till 15th April, I'll do it now. I know the Jio plans, but yesterday I saw that there is a new plan. Recharge for Prime with Rs. 99 and do another recharge of Rs. 303, and you will get service for the next three months, ending at the end of June. Earlier, there was a Rs. 303 plan (there still is), but that a validity of 28 days. So can anyone confirm this, whether what I've understood is correct, that recharging with Rs. 303 will give service for a full three months.
> 
> Another thing, as soon as I try to log in to this site, I get the message that the connection is not secure, its http and not https. If I manually add the 's' and try to open this site using https, I still get the message that the connection is not secure. This hasn't happened in the past. So has the site switched to http?


What [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] has commented is TRUE and the REALITY of JiO Prime members to achieve.


----------



## BhargavJ (Apr 4, 2017)

Is the website jiocare(dot)net fake? On another forum, I made a post with a link to the jiocare site, and the post was removed by a moderator. I wasn't informed about why the post was removed, so I made another post with a link to the same site. The next thing I know, I got banned! You can see the thread here:

Reliance Jio Prime Membership (Now open till April 15) | Page 63 | Reliance Jio Infocomm | India Broadband Foru

How can we find out if a particular website is the official website of a company/group?


----------



## lywyre (Apr 4, 2017)

Jio.com is the right one. So many ads (blocked) should give some kind of clue. Why would Jio care for ads


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2017)

Another Fake website is www(dot)jiocare(dot)com


----------



## lywyre (Apr 4, 2017)

Also, not to forget the countless WhatsApp/Facebook forwards that promote fake jio or other offers and fake apps.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2017)

Reliance Jio found to be faster than its rivals in terms of download speeds, says Trai data &ndash; Tech

I hope its true


----------



## lywyre (Apr 4, 2017)

I would trust TRAI rather than Ookla. Airtel has always found ways to circumvent TRAI's regulations for it's greed. And others would follow. Either that, or all providers have formed a cartel for price fixing.


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 7, 2017)

I just came to know that some time back, the Jio details of millions of subscribers were leaked online. Search for "reliance jio database leak" on Google or whichever search engine you use. The website that hosted the database which allowed you to enter the phone number / name went offline after a while. Anyone knows of any other website or a place to download the database so that we can check whether our details have also been leaked or not?


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2017)

BhargavJ said:


> I just came to know that some time back, the Jio details of millions of subscribers were leaked online. Search for "reliance jio database leak" on Google or whichever search engine you use. The website that hosted the database which allowed you to enter the phone number / name went offline after a while. Anyone knows of any other website or a place to download the database so that we can check whether our details have also been leaked or not?


It's a month old news, and they've blocked the website which purportedly hosted the leaked details. Police also detained a man, who was allegedly involved in the leak.
Exclusive: Police detain man in probe of alleged data leak at India's Jio


----------

